

Ask HN: I am building a form management dashboard, what features should I add? - chirau

I am working on one stop shop for some commons forms that people regularly fill out. I am building a management&#x2F;admin dashboard in the backend and I was wondering if anyone who handles forms regularly has some features, functions or nifty tools I could add to the dashboard outside of the usual print, export to database, sort, reply etc.
======
johnmurch
1) validation (length, null, alphanumeric, alphanumericanduppercase, etc.)
common elements (date, phone number, email [allows for + e.g.
whatever+label@gmail.com is a valid email], country [supply full list -
[https://gist.github.com/Keeguon/2310008](https://gist.github.com/Keeguon/2310008)],
states

2) Common Forms \- contact us (name, email message) \- contact (name, phone,
email) Use basic types (number, string, date)

3) Install/Embed - 1 line of JS e.g. <script
src="[http://www.domain.com/form.js"></script>](http://www.domain.com/form.js"></script>)

4) Export to CSV, JSON, Excel

5) s3 integration (append to file)- (upload file)

Good Luck - Hope that helps :)

